# Tivo - indexing problem - Virgin



## boxford (Jul 6, 2008)

Help please!

I've had a Tivo since year dot, just the basic unadulterated box, but I love it and depend on it, now I'm having problems and need some help.

Basically there is no programme data in the EPG, and obviously as the EPG has no data all my season passes etc. arent working

We changed over from a BT phone line and freeview to the basic all-in virgin package on June 25th which was coincidentally the last time we were able to successfully download programme data!

If you just do a test call it is successful, but if you force the box to make its daily call you get a call failed  failed to index" type error.

Ive tried to rerun set-up (and got stuck for many hours as it couldnt complete the call and kept telling me to try again!) this finally resulted in the box telling me it was successful but would take several hours to sort the data, however when I looked at it again it told me that the call had actually failed as it had failed to index".

I feel that its a problem with the line, data getting corrupted or something, but Im not overly technical. Anyone?

Does Tivo normally work okay with Virgin? Has anybody experienced anything similar? If so what did you do to sort it?

Thanks!!

A


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I fear the Virgin thing might be a red herring and you may have a hard disk problem. There are data integrity checks on the download, so I'd expect it to fail there if there was a problem with the connection in some way.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to say that have a Virgin Media connection and have never had any problems with it. Okay, I will admit that I don't use the phone connection that much as I have modded my Tivo to use a 'net connection for downloads, but I have used the phone line in the past without problem. Also spent a few years on Telewest with no problem either.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Had first failed call on Virgin couple of weeks ago, after 2 years of solid work but a reboot seemed to have cured it.

Now moved to forced daily calls once a week... No problems.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Can you take your Tivo to a friend house/flat who still has a BT copper phone line to see if it helps?

Automan.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

I had a similar problem about 12 months ago. I only use my Virgin/ntl landline for my TiVos. I noticed a couple of them failed to connect over a few days. I connected a phone to the line - there wasn't one before - and discovered the dial tone was down to the 'fast beep' of a 'voicemail waiting' type. I had never set up voicemail, but a phone call to Virgin told me they had!! I did the 1571 that they require and got rid of the messages and, presto, the TiVos connected again.
I did notice that one of them showed 'line busy' before the 'cure'.
I have reset all my TiVos to 'Off' in the dialling settiings, and check the line regularly.
Might help.
Geoff.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

boxford said:


> Does Tivo normally work okay with Virgin? Has anybody experienced anything similar?
> A


Always used a NTL/Virgin phone connection rather than BT & never had a problem with updating phone calls with both TiVos.


----------



## boxford (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'll try taking the box to friend who's still on BT and see if that works. At least then I'll know if it's a box or a line problem!

Thanks for the suggestions so far,

A


----------

